# Olivia's Poem Book



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Title says it all. 

Memory's Tribute

Tonight
Memory grew her wings
She flew past me as the Heaven sings
“Come, come!” the music made her jiggle and swing
Somewhere behind the rainbow
Memory grew her halo
Shimmering red her fins shall glow
Tonight
My Memory rests in peace
She can now swim wherever she please
Tonight
My Memory sleeps tight
Far behind the blinding light
Far beyond my sight
Tonight
I go to bed without a kiss goodnight
I’m holding back tears with all my might
Still, my Memory grew her wings
She flew past me as the Heaven sings
She took with her all the joy she brings
But I know
Somewhere behind the rainbow
Memory grew her halo
Shimmering red her fins shall glow
My heart is missing a piece
But my Memory rests in peace
So tonight
Good night
Sleep tight


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Deathniversary

“Good night,” I would say
To that patch of grass where you now lay
“Good night,” I always say
When I pass by both night and day

“Time heals,” they would say
I have lost you one month today
“It gets better,” so they say
Now she lives where you used to play

“You will soon forget,” they would say
But I cried then as I still do today
No matter how much I laugh and pray
I still wish you come back and stay

“Time heals,” they would lie
Never will I forget even if I try
“It gets better,” they would lie
Each time I hear your name I’d still cry

“Good night,” I would say
To the white clouds where you now lay
This heart will always miss you through night and day

But just for tonight especially
I will hold your pictures a little more closely
Because tonight is your death-niversary
Sleep tight my little Memory
Swim free where there’s no worry


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hush, Hush

Hush, hush, love
Don’t you stare at my ebony door
Its silver handle would not bend down 
Nor swing open
Don’t you wait by the gates when dusk comes creeping
I will not remove the latch
However stars have filled the sky

Now, now, love
Don’t you hide from your brand new life
Freedom may make your world seem madly vast
But clench your jaws and leap forward
Without me, too, you could live on
Don’t let solitude swallow you whole

Hush, hush, love
Know that these hands aren’t folded
They’re reaching out, though not enough
I kept reaching anyways
Perhaps as time flies by
My arm would grow long enough
To embrace you once more, dear love

Now, now, love
Your pain is mine too
For our hearts intertwine
Take a walk down memory lane
If you ever need to see me
Just take a turn on the corner
By my promise to you
There you should find my little heart
Beating for you
And you alone

Not behind my ebony door
Not by the sound of the turning key
Not up the slippery stairs

Hush, hush, love
Don’t you stare at my ebony door
Don’t you wait by the gates when dusk comes creeping


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Call My Name​ South Pole, North Pole​ Wherever you hide
Midnight, midday
Whenever you cry 
Rainstorm, sunshine
Whatever it is 
Shout out, whisper
Just call my name 

Oceans, jungles
Wherever it is 
Sunrise, sundown 
Whenever it is 
Angels, demons
Whatever you fear
Reach out, whisper
Just call my name 

Be it torrential rain or merciless gale 
I'd use these legs to walk it through
Be it thundering storm or oceanic rage 
I'd use these legs to get to you
I'd get to you
I would ​ Through Sahara to Greenland and all the way back
I'd answer to the sound of your voice
Through China to Holland to the edge of the Milky Way
I'd be there to catch you before you fall
I'd be there
I would ​ 
So just wait
Get a grip 
I'm making my way to your side
Close your eyes
Don't fall apart 
I'm fighting my way to get there
I'd get there
I'd be there 
I'd get to you soon
Just call my name


----------

